# Quanto ou quão?



## Carisma

¡Hola a todos!
 
Me surgió una dua gramatical... en portugués como sería correcto:
Essa cifra indica aos acionistas quanto eficientemente está sendo utilizado seu dinheiro o
Essa cifra indica aos acionistas quão eficientemente está sendo utilizado seu dinheiro.
 
Obrigada, gente!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> Essa cifra indica aos acionistas quão eficientemente está sendo utilizado seu dinheiro.quote]
> 
> Esta es la correcta, ahora no te sabría decir por qué.


----------



## Carisma

Muchas gracias, Who soy eu!!!


----------



## Carfer

Que me ocorra, '_quanto_' só se usa antes de substantivo (salvo quando é advérbio modificador de verbo: _'Quanto amei!_', por exemplo). Julgo que é essa a regra.


----------



## Carisma

Era o que achava, porém não estava certa; então quão com advérbio e adjetivo, não é não! Valeu, Carfer, também!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.

Acontece igual em espanhol com *cuán* e *cuánto*.
 
Abraços.


----------



## Carisma

Valeu!!!! Obrigada, Giorgio!!


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi.
> 
> Acontece igual em espanhol com *cuán* e *cuánto*.
> 
> Abraços.


 
E con *tan e tanto...*

O DRAE diz

(Del lat. _quam_).


*1. *adv. c. excl. p. us. U. para encarecer el grado o la intensidad. ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¡Cuán rápidamente caminan las malas nuevas!_ _No puedes imaginarte cuán desgraciado soy._

*2. *adv. correlat. U., en relación con _tan_, en comparaciones de equivalencia o igualdad. _El castigo será tan grande, cuan grande fue la culpa._

*É possível que no português aconteça a mesma coisa?*


----------



## Guigo

Mangato said:


> E con *tan e tanto...*
> 
> O DRAE diz
> 
> (Del lat. _quam_).
> 
> 
> *1. *adv. c. excl. p. us. U. para encarecer el grado o la intensidad. ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¡Cuán rápidamente caminan las malas nuevas!_ _No puedes imaginarte cuán desgraciado soy._
> 
> *2. *adv. correlat. U., en relación con _tan_, en comparaciones de equivalencia o igualdad. _El castigo será tan grande, cuan grande fue la culpa._
> 
> *É possível que no português aconteça a mesma coisa?*


 
Sim, temos _tão_ e _tanto_.

No Brasil, presentemente, será muito difícil encontrar na linguagem cotidiana/informal/coloquial alguém usando _*quão*_. O mais provável é que o interlocutor use: _de que forma_, _o quanto_, _como_ ou apenas _quanto_.


----------



## Carisma

Excelente, obrigada!!!!


----------



## Nanon

Guigo said:


> No Brasil, presentemente, será muito difícil encontrar na linguagem cotidiana/informal/coloquial alguém usando _*quão*_. O mais provável é que o interlocutor use: _de que forma_, _o quanto_, _como_ ou apenas _quanto_.



Sucede más o menos lo mismo en español con cuán...


----------



## Mangato

Nanon said:


> Sucede más o menos lo mismo en español con cuán...


 
No recuerdo haber oído la expresión salvo en pasajes literarios de otros siglos.
- *Cuán largo me lo fiáis (Don Juan Tenorio), *que se repite con ironía cuando nos hacen promesas a muy largo plazo
*- Cuán presto se va el placer, como después de acordado da dolor (J. Manrique*

En el caso de oir a alguien hablar así pensaría que viene del Siglo de Oro


----------



## Tomby

Quanto ou quão?
TT.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Si bien cuán no es de lo más común en el lenguaje cotidiano, sí se usa bastante en textos escritos. Una manera utilizada para reemplazarlo oralmente, por lo menos en la Argentina, es con "qué tan".

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=qu%E9#4g


----------



## Uticens678

No português de Portugal existe a expressão "o quanto" ( por exemplo : ela sempre dizia o quanto gostava daquelas pessoas ) ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> No português de Portugal existe a expressão "o quanto" ( por exemplo : ela sempre dizia o quanto gostava daquelas pessoas ) ?



Existe, é uma forma possível e, de resto, frequente, de dizer em casos como esse.

Marginalmente: a colocação de '_sempre_' antes do verbo ou logo no início da frase, não sendo de forma alguma erro e tendo inúmeras e complicadas excepções, não é a habitual em português. Esse uso quase sempre trai o falante não nativo, por muito bem que fale o português, sobretudo se a sua língua mãe é o espanhol (*). É uma espécie de marca que me faz logo suspeitar de que quem escreveu o texto não é nativo. O habitual, na ordem directa, é '_ela dizia sempre o quanto gostava daquelas pessoas_'. 

(*) Esta frase é um exemplo de uma situação em que '_sempre_' precede habitualmente o verbo e em que tal uso é natural, contrariamente, pois, ao que afirmei. Com '_sempre_' parece ocorrer um fenómeno de atracção semelhante ao que sucede com os pronomes-complemento, neste caso por arrasto de '_quase_'.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Uticens678 said:


> No português de Portugal existe a expressão "o quanto" ( por exemplo : ela sempre dizia o quanto gostava daquelas pessoas ) ?



O QUÃO:
https://www.google.com/search?as_q=...=any&safe=images&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=

O QUANTO:
https://www.google.com/search?as_q=...=any&safe=images&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=


----------



## Uticens678

Muito interessante! Em italiano a sintaxe é mais ou menos a mesma do português (neste caso) e não a do espanhol : diz-se " lei diceva *sempre *quanto le piacevano quelle persone "; parvamente, achei que a ordem das palavras neste caso fosse igual à do espanhol... foi um caso de "hipercorreção"  ; obrigado novamente !!!
Mais uma coisa: é possível o advérbio sempre "ficar dentro de um verbo composto"? Por exemplo, dir-se-ia :
1) Eu sempre tinha dito que ...,
2) Eu tinha sempre dito que ...       ou
3) Eu tinha dito sempre que ...  

Eu não saberia qual escolher


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Muito interessante! Em italiano a sintaxe é mais ou menos a mesma do português (neste caso) e não a do espanhol : diz-se " lei diceva *sempre *quanto le piacevano quelle persone "; parvamente, achei que a ordem das palavras neste caso fosse igual à do espanhol... foi um caso de "hipercorreção"  ; obrigado novamente !!!
> Mais uma coisa: é possível o advérbio sempre "ficar dentro de um verbo composto"? Por exemplo, dir-se-ia :
> 1) Eu sempre tinha dito que ...,
> 2) Eu tinha sempre dito que ...       ou
> 3) Eu tinha dito sempre que ...
> 
> Eu não saberia qual escolher



Nem sempre estão em causa regras gramaticais, mas os usos dos falantes. Qualquer delas é possível, mas, curiosamente, nenhuma dessas construções, às quais não me atreveria a apontar qualquer incorrecção do ponto de vista gramatical, é comum. Habitualmente não usamos o tempo composto nessa situação. O que julgo que a maioria de nós dirá nessa situação é _'Eu sempre disse que... /Eu disse sempre que_', e, não obstante o uso do perfeito, a afirmação significa que não só o disse no passado como ainda hoje continuo a dizer. Essa frase, de resto, é uma daquelas em que a probabilidade de _'sempre_' ser colocado indiferentemente antes ou depois do verbo é maior. Com outros verbos e outras frases, já a colocação do '_sempre_' no início soa mais estranha: _'Sempre fico admirado quando ouço alguém dizer que..._' é menos natural do que _'F__ico s__empre admirado quando ouço alguém dizer que...'. _Porquê? Acho que é simplesmente o uso. Nunca tive explicação cabal para estes fenómenos. _Nunca soube_, por exemplo, porque é que em português o _'nunca_' quase sempre vem antes do verbo e em espanhol costuma vir depois. São daquelas coisas que só se aprendem com a prática e uma observação atenta, mas que, de facto, são uma marca distintiva do nativo em relação ao não-nativo.


----------

